# .



## LongWayHome

.


----------



## CLOSECALL

I think a quick phone call to your charter company will get you the most accurate information.


----------



## capta

Really?


----------



## LongWayHome

capta said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 141432


Is it too hard to be nice/helpful or just move along? I am new to this, and as I have said, have never chartered in the USVI, only the US where we had to pump out and there were marinas and mobile pump out trucks galore. I guess you have never been new at something and looked to experienced people for advice? Personally, when I have a trade or craft and have knowledge based on my experience, I like to help others without making them feel stupid.


----------



## LongWayHome

CLOSECALL said:


> I think a quick phone call to your charter company will get you the most accurate information.


Thanks. I will call and ask. I was hoping to get input from other charterers who have chartered out of the USVI versus the BVIs because it is obviously a different scenario (from what I have read in other threads).


----------



## Minnewaska

It's a silly rule down there. Technically, the US 3 nm limit applies, but no one follows it. As you note, there are no pumpouts. I've never heard of anyone called out on it either. If anything, the charter companies usually have big fines, if you bring the boat back without empty holding tanks. 

Common sense prevails. The charter company may whisper the truth to you, but they are in a tough position to advise you to ignore the limit. Don't discharge in harbors. Once you are coastal, the entire Atlantic Ocean is off your shoulder. Don't stress.


----------



## LongWayHome

Minnewaska said:


> It's a silly rule down there. Technically, the US 3 nm limit applies, but no one follows it. As you note, there are no pumpouts. I've never heard of anyone called out on it either. If anything, the charter companies usually have big fines, if you bring the boat back without empty holding tanks.
> 
> Common sense prevails. The charter company may whisper the truth to you, but they are in a tough position to advise you to ignore the limit. Don't discharge in harbors. Once you are coastal, the entire Atlantic Ocean is off your shoulder. Don't stress.


Thank you! This is quite helpful.


----------

